# It's down to two - help me choose



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok all after extensive research & touchy feeling just about every " Full Sized Metal" 9MM available I've pretty much boiled it down to these two;

BERETTA 92FS - About $540
CZ 75B - About $510

I shoot a lot, (about 600-700 rds a month) I don't reload & am concerned about ease of maintenance & longevity. Both are more accurate than I'll probably ever be. Neither one will be used for carry purposes, or critical for home defense. I really just enjoy shooting the 9MM format. I do not have unlimited funds so value is important. It will be purchased new & will be the base plain black entry version. I'm not into customizing or adding accessories & will leave either one the way it comes out of the box. Both feel great with the very slightest of an edge going to the Beretta. Using the above criteria which would you choose? As always I appreciate any & all comments. Thanks!


----------



## GOG (Dec 28, 2009)

From those two and for the extra 30$ I´ll go with the Beretta 92FS...:smt033


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Of the 2 mentioned I would go CZ, I'd go CZ if the CZ were more expensive. The CZ is a great shooting gun. I have shoot the 92 and I own the 75B. I would never trade my used 75B for a new 92....never. 

The Berreta is a nice gun, well proven, and functional. The CZ is in my opinion a better weapon, and rock solid!!!!!. It shoots holes right were you want holes to be. If you are anything like me you will never regret picking the 75B. As a matter of fact I have bought a few more CZ's since I bought the 75B.

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta 92FS. :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

CZ for sure... unless you wanna let Sig enter the ring?! :smt033


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Tough choice... I like them both and can't help you here. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

CZ-75B, and not because of the price, either.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

92FS.. Field tested and proven.. Just bought one myself. Went with the the Italy SS INOX version. Very, very good gun..


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

CZ for sure. I have several buddies who carried them in Afghanistan and they complained about how many times they malfunctioned when they got dirty being carried in an area that was less than typical. One buddy rambled on about failures and he's very meticulous about cleaning weapons


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

lovain1932 said:


> CZ for sure. I have several buddies who carried them in Afghanistan and they complained about how many times they malfunctioned when they got dirty being carried in an area that was less than typical. One buddy rambled on about failures and he's very meticulous about cleaning weapons


Like I said, I like both pistols and the CZ hasn't been to Afghanistan, so we don't know how it would hold up...all things being equal that is.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

There is little, if any difference in modern, high-quality pistols, except ergonomics. Feel both of them in your hands and then make your own decision. All you are going to get here is other people's biases; not your own.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Teuthis said:


> There is little, if any difference in modern, high-quality pistols, except ergonomics. Feel both of them in your hands and then make your own decision. All you are going to get here is other people's biases; not your own.


But, the title of this thread is "help me choose"...he's asking for people's opinions


----------



## ichiban (Jan 30, 2010)

I think I would have to go with the CZ. I'm not a big fan of the sights on the 92 and they are a serious PITA to change.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

berretta 92fs - my choice


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Both are great guns. Everyone knows what a fine gun the Beretta 92 is, but few know about the CZs. 
CZs are great guns as well, though I do not own one, I have read many forums, articles or reviews, on any number of CZ pistols and have yet to hear a single bad word.
Some day if this economy ever recovers I might be able to afford one just as a fling purchase.

Of the two since there is only a 40 dollar difference in price I would buy the Beretta. For only one reason. Resale. When it comes time to sell it, the name recognition will bring you a higher resale price.
If you KNOW you will never sell it or you have a friend or two who knows about CZs and you will be able to sell it for a reasonable price, then go CZ and save the 40.00

CZs for many are like the Bersa for me. It is a little knows Diamond. One that you get for a steal of a price but is actually worth more than you pay.:smt1099


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

the CZ is such a good shooter I'd have to say that one.


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

BERETTA 92FS - About $540
CZ 75B - About $510


No contest there... CZ (even if the prices were reverse). Get the CZ85 w/ adjustable sights ~$540 You shoot more than the average and you will never wear the CZ out!
Beretta makes sweet shotguns. So use your CZ75 to fight to your Beretta shotgun!


----------



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

*It's down to two - help me choose - UPDATE!!!!*

Purchased the CZ 75B. The range had one that was 99% new, not even broken in yet for $399. Couldn't pass up the deal so it's on layaway. Will be picking it up within the next two weeks. Thanks for all the replies, much appreciated. I'll post a range report after I pick it up. It'll be interesting how it performs compared to my Stoeger Cougar (which I really love firing)


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

CZ- if I couldn't find a SA EMP


----------



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

It's down to two - help me choose - *UPDATE!!!!*
Purchased the CZ 75B. The range that I belong too had one that was 99% new, not even broken in yet for $399. Couldn't pass up the deal so it's on layaway. Will be picking it up within the next two weeks. Thanks for all the replies, much appreciated. I'll post a range report after I pick it up. It'll be interesting how it performs compared to my Stoeger Cougar (which I really love firing)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

That is a great price for a great gun. One of these days, you ought to buy the Kadet conversion kit for it. It is an outstanding .22.


----------



## AMPIKE (Dec 18, 2009)

CZ-I'm fortunate enough to own a number of handguns and am always impressed by the reliability and design of the three CZs I own.


----------



## accipere (May 14, 2010)

Rogelk said:


> But, the title of this thread is "help me choose"...he's asking for people's opinions


exactly . .. and he's on a hiding to nothing with that question (as i found when I asked something similar a few months back). Tribalism and marque loyalty rulz, especially in firearms The only way to answer this is to go out and shoot both guns. Both are good, have good reputations as well as their detractors. Simply shoot them and choose the one you like (or sell a kidney and buy a Sig!:mrgreen


----------

